# My new bike



## militarymonark (Dec 18, 2006)

I finally found a 30's schwinn I can afford so here she be


----------



## militarymonark (Dec 18, 2006)




----------



## militarymonark (Dec 18, 2006)




----------



## militarymonark (Dec 18, 2006)




----------



## militarymonark (Dec 18, 2006)




----------



## militarymonark (Dec 18, 2006)




----------



## Bernie (Dec 19, 2006)

Sweet Bike! i,m hoping to find one like that to begin my collection.


----------



## ejlwheels (Dec 19, 2006)

*prewar schwinn*

Nice bike!
I have the same frame and same color, 
but not in as good of shape as yours.
The fenders are in perfect shape.

Do you have a photo of the serial#?
Do you have a year?

I'm trying to build a list of prewar serial #'s and years.


----------



## militarymonark (Dec 19, 2006)

yeah I was going to take a pic of that and find a year but then I remembered that schwinn lost everthing in 48 so I didn't. but I will.


----------



## ejlwheels (Dec 19, 2006)

*prewar schwinn*

as you probably know,
the year might be on the crank


----------



## militarymonark (Dec 19, 2006)

oh yeah i forgot about that


----------



## videoranger (Dec 20, 2006)

That is a great find! Your bike should clean up to be a real beauty. When cleaning the paint be careful of the pin stripes.


----------



## militarymonark (Dec 20, 2006)

the paint is in pretty good shape there is spots here and there that may flake off I was wondering what that best stuff to use to get the dirt off I was just going take a warm sponge. what do you think?


----------



## videoranger (Dec 20, 2006)

I use car wash soap since it is mild and cleans well. Auto hand polish is a good follow up, but avoid rubbing the pin stripes as they tend to be more fragile. A good auto wax would be the final step. If some areas look kinda fragile just go gently. That is really nice original paint and it's not easy to find them that good. I would totally dissassemble and clean each part separately. the Schwinn forum site has lots of good threads about wheel and chrome cleaning techniques. When in doubt it's better to do no harm than go oops! It should be a fun project because the results can be amazing.


----------



## J.E (Dec 20, 2006)

Nice start.I just bought a 36 schwinn off Ebay a couple weeks ago.If i could figure out how to post pictures on here i'll post a picture.It's red and green with red wheels.There is a picture of it on bicycle chronicals web site in the picture gallery.


----------



## militarymonark (Dec 20, 2006)

ok Im going to make a thread on how to post pictures


----------



## J.E (Dec 20, 2006)

Cool.E-mail me just incase and I'll send you the pictures of my 1936 schwinn Model C


----------



## J.E (Dec 20, 2006)

OOPs my E-mail is justinvdub@hotmail.com


----------



## 35cycleplane (Dec 23, 2006)

dollars to donuts,early-mid '38. nice roadster,should clean up real sweet. blackwall g-3's would rock it,too. post the serial #,i can give you a closer ballpark on the year! keith


----------



## militarymonark (Dec 23, 2006)

yeah i still have some payments that I owe so I wont be getting it soon prob like mid jan I'll have it in my possesion,


----------



## militarymonark (Dec 27, 2006)

i was thinking about putting red bf goodrich tires on it what do you guys think?


----------



## J.E (Dec 27, 2006)

I like them.I've got them on my 1936 Schwinn


----------



## ballooman (Dec 28, 2006)

*year of bike*

Check out bob at bobcycles@aol.com


----------



## militarymonark (Jan 1, 2007)

ok I have a serial for ya here she be w62531


----------



## ejlwheels (Jan 5, 2007)

*year of bike - serial #*

are the serial # digits large with spaces between
or small and close together?
a pic would help


----------



## militarymonark (Jan 5, 2007)

i believe they are small


----------



## militarymonark (Jan 17, 2007)

I need to be a moderator


----------



## J.E (Jan 18, 2007)

Yep.Have you brought it home yet.I've got a chain guard drop stand and the correct delta horn/light and battery tube for my 1936 model C  now all I need  is the rack and tank.


----------



## militarymonark (Jan 18, 2007)

no I haven't yet but i did just do my taxes and IM getting 713 back so I should have it in a couple weeks so I can't wait till I get to clean it all up I think Im going to replace the liberty decal since its almost gone


----------



## J.E (Jan 18, 2007)

E-mail me again and I'll send you some up dated pictures of my bike.   justinvdub@hotmail.com


----------



## militarymonark (Feb 5, 2007)

finally I brought the liberty home, Im in the middle of cleaning it up, I def need to regrease the hubs and crank...............................................4hours later.............................


----------



## J.E (Feb 5, 2007)

Cool. Post some pictures when you get a chance.Did you get the pictures i sent you?


----------



## militarymonark (Feb 5, 2007)

yeah they look good


----------

